# Tweaking site?



## TTCBean

Is there a site I can use to tweak my test?


----------



## Flueky88

I liked countdown to pregnancy


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you! Joined! These are my tests, fmu on top and then smu on bottom. I put a pencil mark on the paper where I see a faint line.


----------



## Flueky88

I can pretty easily see those lines. How old are the tests compared to when you took a pic?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see the lines :)


----------



## TTCBean

The FMU I didn't see a line until I took my SMU one... so a few hours for the first. The picture was taken about 10 or so minutes after the SMU one showed a line. I always seem to sway towards pessimism so I'm thiniking they are evaps... I had an evap yesterday with fmu (took it, forgot, checked 3 hrs later).


----------



## Flueky88

I don't think it's an evap especially since the bottom test was only 10 minutes after. FX!


----------



## TTCBean

So unless I have a faulty batch of tests... this is fmu after the 3 min mark. 11dpo.


----------



## Flueky88

Yay!! I'd test with a frer as if you are getting faint bfp with IC you should get a decent line on frer. Congrats on bfp :)


----------



## TTCBean

I ordered a pack of frer in amazon with an arrival date of today and now it’s looking like tomorrow! I’m so anxious!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you fluekey!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don’t think you need to tweak those, they’re clear as day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Jenni27

I’m not sure how many DPO I am. And I’m not sure if it’s an evap or a vvvfl


----------



## JessaBear36

I see lines on all your tests congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines. Good luck :)


----------

